# Cost of Metered Taxi from SM Bicutan to Las Pinas City Hall Near HyperMarket?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can someone give me an reasonable cost it would be to travel there with metered taxi?

I am leaving this afternoon and would like to know what to expect without being overcharged.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just saw your post and has no replies so far. I'm in Angeles so no ideas on price. Would suggest asking any of the larger hotels front desk clerks. They would have the best idea...


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not from there but I did a quick Google maps search and, assuming the taxis don't have a lot of traffic and take the route that Google gives, it's a 17.2 km trip (25 minutes or so). 

The rates for taxis in Manila are P40 to flag it down and 3.5 per 250 meters

So for 17 or so kilometers, you're looking at about 240 pesos + the 40 flag down... 

So there's my educated guess on the matter.. I'd figure around 300 pesos.


----------

